# How do you embed YouTube video?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can someone please explain and/or post the code please?

Ta.

Rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> All you need is the bit after the ='s on the link


Thank you sir!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > All you need is the bit after the ='s on the link
> ...


My Pleasure! :-*


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey, it works!

Thanks Rich, Jammy always wondered about this


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Hey, it works!
> 
> Thanks Rich, Jammy always wondered about this


Works here too...






Cheers

rich


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

glad I am of some use


----------

